# Sweaty mare



## calico (Apr 2, 2011)

My section D mare is 23 years old and sweats at night in her stable. I have tried a lightweight stable rug, a wicking fleece rug and the only thing that makes a difference is an old fashioned sweat rug used with a surcingle. However I don't want to use this as she rucks it up in the night and as they are not intended for overnight use I am afraid that she may get caught up as she lays down and gets up.
She isn't stable walking as her poo isn't kicked around.
She has never sweated up at night before this year.
She lost her companion early this year as he had to be put down but seems to have formed an attachment of sorts with the gelding in the next stable.
I'm not there in the morning when she is put out and I am worried that if she is sweaty when her day rug is put on and she goes out in the cold she may get pneumonia.
Has anyone had the same problem?


----------



## AlexArt (Apr 25, 2010)

I'd maybe have a chat with your vet and get her tested for Cushings disease, that can often cause a horse of her age to sweat. Once that's been ruled out it maybe she's too hot in her rugs, being a native and with the weather so mild at the mo they really don't need rugging up unless they are ill or under weight or they have no access to shelter and it's raining and windy, even my 2 wussy TB's are out 24/7 at the mo in north cumbria with just a rain sheet on and they are fine and haven't even dropped any weight yet, my 3 old fatties are naked and will remain so, the oldest being 20 odd, they're going to be on weight watchers all summer I think at this rate as they haven't lost any flab either!!!


----------



## tashi (Dec 5, 2007)

As a native I wouldn't rug her up, our section A's and B's are not rugged even out in the field. I take it she is not clipped out ? We forget these native breeds are hardy little souls and have the coat to live on the top of a welsh mountain in all sorts of weather. 

Try her without a rug at night, you will be surprised just how warm a stable is at night with a cob inside


----------



## Wiz201 (Jun 13, 2012)

If she's not clipped, I wouldn't rug her at all. If she is, what sort of clip?


----------



## lilythepink (Jul 24, 2013)

I don't rug up any of our natives either, only the finer skinned and hot blooded stuff.


----------



## Rafa (Jun 18, 2012)

AlexArt said:


> I'd maybe have a chat with your vet and get her tested for Cushings disease, that can often cause a horse of her age to sweat. Once that's been ruled out it maybe she's too hot in her rugs, being a native and with the weather so mild at the mo they really don't need rugging up unless they are ill or under weight or they have no access to shelter and it's raining and windy, even my 2 wussy TB's are out 24/7 at the mo in north cumbria with just a rain sheet on and they are fine and haven't even dropped any weight yet, my 3 old fatties are naked and will remain so, the oldest being 20 odd, they're going to be on weight watchers all summer I think at this rate as they haven't lost any flab either!!!


Agree with the above. I have a Thoroughbred and he is only in a lightweight turnout rug at the moment.

My Sister has a cob, a small Shire cross, and he was sweating up in his stable. He's twenty years old. On the advice of the Farrier, who breeds Shires, my Sister has stopped using any rugs on her cob, day or night, and the sweating has stopped, he's maintaining condition and his coat is better than it's ever been.


----------



## calico (Apr 2, 2011)

Thanks everyone.
She had no rug on in the stable last night and was fine.
Her jabs are due next month so will have a chat to vet about cushings.


----------



## Rafa (Jun 18, 2012)

Does she has excessive or unusual coat growth, drinking excessively or itching? These can all be signs of Cushings. x


----------



## calico (Apr 2, 2011)

Just had blood tests back from vet and she has Cushings although "at a small percentage" and has to take a tablet each day.
Thanks everyone for your suggestions.


----------



## Wiz201 (Jun 13, 2012)

calico said:


> Just had blood tests back from vet and she has Cushings although "at a small percentage" and has to take a tablet each day.
> Thanks everyone for your suggestions.


glad its sorted, at least you know it is cushings.


----------

